# LIS Derelict model from Moebius in 1/350 scale



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Since Frank & Cult have let the cat out of the bag, now it can be told: coming from Moebius Models​ for the 50th anniversary of Lost in Space is a 1:350 scale model of the Derelict, which I designed last year. The Derelict is fairly large at 17.12" LOA, with the main ball section having a diameter of 6.6". On the other hand, the Jupiter 2 is darned small, with a diameter of 1.7". The Derelict will have an optional-position "mouth" so it can swallow the Jupiter 2, which will have optional-position landing gear. I don't know the release date.

Gary


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Derelict*

That's awesome....... Is the Jupiter solid or two hull halves?


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

RMC said:


> That's awesome....... Is the Jupiter solid or two hull halves?


You'll get one upper hull, plus two lower hulls - one for landing gear & one without. They'll be cast in clear so you can have windows.

Gary


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

This is awesome! Can't wait for this!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gary K said:


> You'll get one upper hull, plus two lower hulls - one for landing gear & one without. They'll be cast in clear so you can have windows.
> 
> Gary


Wow! I was going to abstain from any more kits this year until I get thru what I have..but this changes everything! I can't wait!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Gary K said:


> You'll get one upper hull, plus two lower hulls - one for landing gear & one without. They'll be cast in clear so you can have windows.
> 
> Gary


Gary, you know what they say about the first three letters in assume, but I will anyway. "They'll be cast in clear", does this mean an all resin or multi-media kit? Styrene Derelict ship w/resin J2?

You've done such a great job and a lot of work on the other kits, no doubt this will be another _'great one' _too!

Thanks for _*ALL*_ your hard work on these really great kits Gary!

Carl-


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> Gary, you know what they say about the first three letters in assume, but I will anyway. "They'll be cast in clear", does this mean an all resin or multi-media kit? Styrene Derelict ship w/resin J2?
> 
> You've done such a great job and a lot of work on the other kits, no doubt this will be another _'great one' _too!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. As far as I know, all the parts will be styrene.

Gary


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

This is great news!
I hope sometime Moebius will release the 1/350 J2 as a separate kit also. While building the Derelict as a diorama is a given, it would be nice to have a second J2 for placing around other 1/350 kits (flying along side Colonial One or perched on top of the Enterprise saucer..)
Molding it from clear styrene is wonderful- I wish other small scale kits would do this- mask and one bulb and you have a neat model that would be a hassle to open up windows/engine lights with...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Wonderful! Of course it will be easy enough to buy a second "Derelict" and convert it into the Vera Castle from "Condemned of Space", then I will have two "guest ships" from the series.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

What will be really interesting is if someone comes up with a cut-away version. I would love to see an interpretation of the interior of that thing.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> This is great news!
> I hope sometime Moebius will release the 1/350 J2 as a separate kit also. While building the Derelict as a diorama is a given, it would be nice to have a second J2 for placing around other 1/350 kits (flying along side Colonial One or perched on top of the Enterprise saucer..)
> Molding it from clear styrene is wonderful- I wish other small scale kits would do this- mask and one bulb and you have a neat model that would be a hassle to open up windows/engine lights with...


Or one could always build it as a 'space dock' to go along with 1/2500 scale Trek kits.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I had just read and saw the announcement about the LIS Derelict Ship model
kit at Cult TV Man,Moebius Models is really stepping up on bringing more kits
out from popular classic cult tv shows and movies,did you know that they are
coming with a metal Flying Sub model in their stock as well?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> This is great news!
> I hope sometime Moebius will release the 1/350 J2 as a separate kit also. While building the Derelict as a diorama is a given, it would be nice to have a second J2 for placing around other 1/350 kits (flying along side Colonial One or perched on top of the Enterprise saucer..)
> Molding it from clear styrene is wonderful- I wish other small scale kits would do this- mask and one bulb and you have a neat model that would be a hassle to open up windows/engine lights with...


At under 2 inches it would be super easy to make a mold and cast your own for other personal projects.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Coooool! I'm in! Except...*


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*J-2*



Gary K said:


> You'll get one upper hull, plus two lower hulls - one for landing gear & one without. They'll be cast in clear so you can have windows.
> 
> Gary


That's great news........any possibility of moebius offering the small Jupiter 2 as its own kit ?


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

VERY cool, This was one of the coolest alien ships from the series and will definately be snagging up one of these kits when released.

Now i just need to make more display room.:freak:
MOEBIUS strikes again!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Or one could always build it as a 'space dock' to go along with 1/2500 scale Trek kits.


"John Payne, white courtesy phone please. John Payne, white courtesy phone."


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

After the kit is released, how long do you think it will take someone to come out with a hinge kit, to make it so the pedals can open and close?

David.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> "John Payne, white courtesy phone please. John Payne, white courtesy phone."


The RED zone is for loading and unloading of passengers only.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The challenge will be to do some video of the model as it swallows up the teeny Jupiter 2!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> The RED zone is for loading and unloading of passengers only.


The WHITE zone is for loading and unloading of passengers only.

You're not going to start that White zone sh*t again are you?

==========

The best thing about this kit announcement is that most people figured Moebius had run the course on Irwin Allen subjects and aside from the much delayed accessory set nothing more would be released. This particular choice is also iconic- it was the first real encounter the J2 had with an alien species and was more of the space adventure hoped for. The show eventually got locked into having everything campy visit their studio campsite, but here was the show I fondly remember at the beginning.

(The recycled Brain Set from 'Fantastic Voyage' made a very atmospheric interior too)


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

RMC said:


> That's great news........any possibility of moebius offering the small Jupiter 2 as its own kit ?


No idea. That's a question for Frank.

Gary


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So..... A Lighting kit, Hinge kit, Micro LED set-up for the Jupiter 2 lighting and fusion core, Photo etch Derelict interior with floor and aliens, sound effects chip, and monofiliment suspension kit, with motorized rotation gearbox.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Y3a said:


> So..... A Lighting kit, Hinge kit, Micro LED set-up for the Jupiter 2 lighting and fusion core, Photo etch Derelict interior with floor and aliens, sound effects chip, and monofiliment suspension kit, with motorized rotation gearbox.


Geez, when you put it THAT way it sounds like it's gonna be a really expensive model!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Feature Creep
An inexpensive model kit can easily have many times it's initial cost in enhancements.

Hardest part is deciding where to draw the line- somewhere between insane and neglecting kit's potential.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Holy Crap! I completely forgot about this ship! I would never have thought in my wildest dreams Moebius would put this out...and in styrene!
You guys are the greatest. Even though I am not the biggest LIS fan I have bought every single model you guys have put out on the subject! The hardware from the show that you guys have chosen to release is just top shelf. 
I only wish that one day you would get the Gerry Anderson license so we could get some good, sizable kits of the UFO interceptor, Shado mobile, Skydiver (Large, separate SKY1), Lunar lander with lifting body, Strakers car, moonbase and, well...EVERY SINGLE PIECE OF HARDWARE FROM EVERY EPISODE! Thats not asking too much, is it? 
LOVE the derelict (even though I have yet to see it, but I know the quality standards of Frank and Co, so....). Home run, I'll buy two for kit-bashing one!
Jim (and the lovely Judy)


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> The RED zone is for loading and unloading of passengers only.


No, the _white_ zone is for loading of passengers and there is no _stopping_ in a RED zone.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Definitely in my buy list!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> No, the _white_ zone is for loading of passengers and there is no _stopping_ in a RED zone.


Well then, is the Red, white & Blue Zone only for Americans? 

Yeah, Frank and Moe, *what a great team!!*

Carl-


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> No, the _white_ zone is for loading of passengers and there is no _stopping_ in a RED zone.


So, are you guys actually riffing on Joe's Garage, or is there another genre bit that I am not aware of?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> So, are you guys actually riffing on Joe's Garage, or is there another genre bit that I am not aware of?


It's a bit of dialogue from the movie _Airplane!_ (1980), in which the male and female voices commonly heard over the Public Announcement systems in American airports begin arguing about where people are and aren't allowed to stop their vehicles:

*Male announcer*: The white zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the red zone.

*Female announcer*: The white zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the red zone.

*Male announcer*: [later] The red zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the white zone.

*Female announcer*: No, the white zone is for loading of passengers and there is no stopping in a RED zone.

*Male announcer*: The red zone has always been for loading and unloading of passengers. There's never stopping in a white zone.

*Female announcer*: Don't you tell me which zone is for loading, and which zone is for stopping!

*Male announcer*: Listen Betty, don't start up with your white zone **** again.

[Later]

*Male announcer*: There's just no stopping in a white zone.

*Female announcer*: Oh really, Vernon? Why pretend, we both know perfectly well what this is about. You want me to have an abortion.

*Male announcer*: It's really the only sensible thing to do, if its done safely. Therapeutically there's no danger involved.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> It's a bit of dialogue from the movie _Airplane!_ (1980), in which the male and female voices commonly heard over the Public Announcement systems in American airports begin arguing about where people are and aren't allowed to stop their vehicles:
> 
> *Male announcer*: The white zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the red zone.
> 
> ...


That movie also used the very same people who provide the voices for the real airport announcements...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Krel said:


> After the kit is released, how long do you think it will take someone to come out with a hinge kit, to make it so the pedals can open and close?


I already have the design worked out in my head ... which design will have to be thrown out as soon as I see the real kit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I would let you see the real kit....but, you just can't afford how much I want.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The trick is not JUST to get the petals to open but do it at the same time. They may need to be interlocked together or something.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Y3a said:


> The trick is not JUST to get the petals to open but do it at the same time. They may need to be interlocked together or something.


_And_ leave room inside for the mini J2 to glide in...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> That movie also used the very same people who provide the voices for the real airport announcements...



OK,.....now this is getting old and played out !


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> It's a bit of dialogue from the movie _Airplane!_ (1980), in which the male and female voices commonly heard over the Public Announcement systems in American airports begin arguing about where people are and aren't allowed to stop their vehicles:
> 
> *Male announcer*: The white zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only. There is no stopping in the red zone.
> 
> ...


OK THIS IS GETTIMG OLD !:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

looks like you guys picked the wrong day to stop sniffing glue


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Roger!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Y3a said:


> Roger!


Huh ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Over.


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

Nervous?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Joey, have you ever been in a Turkish prison?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Trekkriffic said:


> *Coooool! I'm in! Except...*


Trek, you could build something better than the original given less than a day.

I bet the 'effects' team didn't spend 1 hour on the original and that included paint dry time!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

ViperRecon said:


> Nervous?


is this your first time?


no, I've been nervous before..


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think I have a solution to the uniformly opening petals on the derelict! I may even use a small RC servo and winch to do the dirty work.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Anybody have an idea how big the original miniature was? 
Did they have a smaller version of the J2 to circle it with- I know most of the SFX was done on stage and I am trying to figure out how big that alien ship was...


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> Anybody have an idea how big the original miniature was?
> Did they have a smaller version of the J2 to circle it with- I know most of the SFX was done on stage and I am trying to figure out how big that alien ship was...


It was pretty big. The main ball on the Derelict was 48" in diameter. The 12.5" J2 model was 1/48 scale and represented an early version of the ship that was supposed to 50 ft in diameter (not the usual 48 ft). The LOA of the Derelict was about 10'-5".

Gary


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anybody have any idea when it will be brought out??


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would expect this year since it is supposed to be for the 50th anniversary, and this year is it. Except I wouldn't expect it until very late this year at the earliest.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

As long as the Derelict is out this year, I'll do what Betty says and stop in the White Zone.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No no no - there's _no _stopping in the white zone!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> No no no - there's _no _stopping in the white zone!


What if you take the Red Pill first?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I surely hope we dont start with that dribble


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

If the comet passed too close to their ship the HEAT may have affected whatever life is on board.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Why, was their ship parked in the red zone?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Richard Baker said:


> Anybody have an idea how big the original miniature was?
> Did they have a smaller version of the J2 to circle it with- I know most of the SFX was done on stage and I am trying to figure out how big that alien ship was...


It was used as set dressing in the episode "His Majesty Smith." Scale compared to actors indicates it was fairly large.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Why, was their ship parked in the red zone?


Only until it got towed.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

come on give us a break will ya please !.....:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I really don't blame you.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I wonder how they will do the textures on the Derelict?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

If the surface is smooth Rustoleum makes a nice series of hammered metal enamel paints...


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Y3a said:


> I wonder how they will do the textures on the Derelict?


I don't know if Dave has decided for sure, but personally, I'd favor a smooth surface for the parts. I have doubts that the factory in China could reproduce the prop's original texture, and even if they could, you'd lose the texture when you sand the seams. If the kit parts were smooth, modelers could have the option of building a non-derelict version of the ship, or duplicating the texture seen on TV with paint or some other method TBD.

Gary


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Gary K said:


> I don't know if Dave has decided for sure, but personally, I'd favor a smooth surface for the parts. I have doubts that the factory in China could reproduce the prop's original texture, and even if they could, you'd lose the texture when you sand the seams. If the kit parts were smooth, modelers could have the option of building a non-derelict version of the ship, or duplicating the texture seen on TV with paint or some other method TBD.
> 
> Gary


At that scale, the textures would best be duplicated with paint, IMO.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It looks like the older method to get a big fiberglass ball. 
Inflate a weather balloon, 
wrap it with twine and spray with fiberglass. 
Deflate balloon.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RMC said:


> That's great news........any possibility of moebius offering the small Jupiter 2 as its own kit ?


My guess would be no.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The trouble with making texture on a kit like this is that it would be grossly overscale in 1/350 scale, and it would be lost around the edges or sides of parts, or anywhere you had to do seam filling. Then it would be a major hassle to restore the texture to those areas in a way that matched the rest of the kit.

With no texture, you can do it yourself with paint or something like Mr. Surfacer with ease.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nobody's complained that the Robot's torso isn't textured, why complain about the Derelict?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Nobody's complained that the Robot's torso isn't textured, why complain about the Derelict?


amen brother


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Paulbo said:


> Nobody's complained that the Robot's torso isn't textured, why complain about the Derelict?


its a different texture, not splatter spray, but the twine/fiberglass look. Perhaps a bit of 120 grit sandpaper might do it.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> My guess would be no.


please explain further on this


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

RMC said:


> please explain further on this


My guess would be a licensing issue. They'd have to secure a new license for a tiny product not many people would have a use for. And licenses are not cheap!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

liskorea317 said:


> My guess would be a licensing issue. They'd have to secure a new license for a tiny product not many people would have a use for. And licenses are not cheap!


Doesn't Moebius already have a license to produce the Jupiter 2 for this kit?
Seems to me all they have to do is separate out the parts tree with the J2 already in production for this kit on it and put it into a smaller box, like they did for the small Flying Sub/Mini Sub/Diving Bell kit spun off of the large Seaview model kit.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Doesn't Moebius already have a license to produce the Jupiter 2 for this kit?
> Seems to me all they have to do is separate out the parts tree with the J2 already in production for this kit on it and put it into a smaller box, like they did for the small Flying Sub/Mini Sub/Diving Bell kit spun off of the large Seaview model kit.


It was just a guess on my part.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Y3a said:


> its a different texture, not splatter spray, but the twine/fiberglass look. Perhaps a bit of 120 grit sandpaper might do it.


You can get an interesting texture spraying lacquer paint over an enamel based primer. Steve Neill does it on some of his bases, it almost looks like wrinkly vinyl.


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

BWolfe said:


> At that scale, the textures would best be duplicated with paint, IMO.


 Would it be possible to create that surface texture by using an old toothbrush, or a stiff, dried out paint brush and dragging them across almost dry paint?


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

This is great news! My old Lunar Models kit was destroyed by a visiting relative dropped it on our hardwood floor! 

With Moebius quality and Gary's design prowess i'm sure this will be far superior to the lunar kit!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RMC said:


> please explain further on this


It doesn't make marketing sense to offer the little J2 seperatly (initially).

I am an example of this.....

(Gary, great work as always).

However, on this subject I have no interest in the derelict craft. But I would be interested in a 1/350 J2 to add to my 1/350 collection.

If the J2 is offered separately, Moebius loses out on the sale of their larger investment, the derelict.

So, when the kit is released, will I cave and get the Derelict, in order to get the small J2?
Time (and my wallet) will tell.

From a marketing standpoint, any manufacturer would count on this mentality.

THEN, after a period of time, once a manufacturer squeezes out all the sales they can of the larger product, then you break it up into any viable components (like the smaller J2).

Moebius themselves have followed this business model, case in point, the separate accessories from the 1/125 Seaview kit.
At a later date, the small flying sub and other items were sold separate from the larger model grouping.

I could see the small J2 to be released separately. But not for a couple of years.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> (Gary, great work as always).
> 
> But I have no interest in the derelict craft. But I would be interested in a 1/350 J2 to add to my 1/350 collection.


Thanks for the compliment. You could always model one of the later incarnations of the Derelict model that appeared on LIS & Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea - or use it as a Christmas tree topper!

Gary


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Anybody remember how long it was between the release of the big TV Seaview and the release of the accessory vehicles 3-pack?
I plan on getting the Derelict kit regardless- it is one of the most iconic scenes in that series. 1/350 scale is one of the more common ones (I have a fair number of kits matching it) and love seeing vehicles from different universes next to each other. Those charts which put the ships from Lexx, Star Wars, Farscape. Babylon 5 all together are wonderful and I really want to display some models the same way. If I have to wait a year or so to get just the Jupiter 2 in 1/350 no problem, but I do have limited resources and cannot afford to get a duplicate derelict even as a parts donor- too many other kits I want to get but cannot still.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Personally, I wish Moebius would release a 1/128 version of the Jupiter II, since they already have the small Flying Sub and Spindrift kits in that scale (not to mention the big Seaview kit). In order to justify releasing the 1/350 version separately, maybe they could include a 1/128 version in the same box and release it as a double kit. I have no interest in the Derelict model, but I'd go for a 1/128 - 1/350 double kit!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

spock62 said:


> Personally, I wish Moebius would release a 1/128 version of the Jupiter II, since they already have the small Flying Sub and Spindrift kits in that scale (not to mention the big Seaview kit). In order to justify releasing the 1/350 version separately, maybe they could include a 1/128 version in the same box and release it as a double kit. I have no interest in the Derelict model, but I'd go for a 1/128 - 1/350 double kit!


That is an Irwin Allen Diorama I have been dreaming of. I want to keep things Moebius, but if a GKr came out with a 1/128 J2 first I would be all over it!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Richard Baker said:


> Anybody remember how long it was between the release of the big TV Seaview and the release of the accessory vehicles 3-pack?
> I plan on getting the Derelict kit regardless- it is one of the most iconic scenes in that series. 1/350 scale is one of the more common ones (I have a fair number of kits matching it) and love seeing vehicles from different universes next to each other. Those charts which put the ships from Lexx, Star Wars, Farscape. Babylon 5 all together are wonderful and I really want to display some models the same way. If I have to wait a year or so to get just the Jupiter 2 in 1/350 no problem, but I do have limited resources and cannot afford to get a duplicate derelict even as a parts donor- too many other kits I want to get but cannot still.


You could always justify getting a second Derelict if you modified it into the Veracastle, the ship from "Condemned of Space", that is what I plan to do.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

The thought just occured to me, since there are some common parts in both the Derelict ship and the Veracastle from "Condemned of Space", I wonder if there are plans to do both ships?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I wonder what it will retail for ?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Right now there are a least two dozen kits which I have been waiting for (sometimes for years) sitting on the store shelves. My budget for this hobby is less than zero- I am trying to feed a family of four with a single income and have my vehicle on blocks due to a blown head gasket which will take over a grand to fix under the best of circumstances. The days of buying a kit for bashing into a neat project are long past me now. If I set aside a dollar here and there by the time the Derelict is released I just maybe be able to get one.
This is the second golden age of modeling, subjects long sought after are now being released by major companies. I do have a fair number of kits I bought some years ago to keep me busy and let my stepson learn to build with, but mostly I am on the sidelines watching these terrific buildups and taking notes...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Richard, sell some of those old kits to fund buying new ones.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Richard, sell some of those old kits to fund buying new ones.


Ah - the circle of (modeling) life!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hakuna Matata!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Richard, sell some of those old kits to fund buying new ones.


I am selling some of them, but to take care of Doctors bills and keep the lights on...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

spock62 said:


> Personally, I wish Moebius would release a 1/128 version of the Jupiter II, since they already have the small Flying Sub and Spindrift kits in that scale (not to mention the big Seaview kit). In order to justify releasing the 1/350 version separately, maybe they could include a 1/128 version in the same box and release it as a double kit. I have no interest in the Derelict model, but I'd go for a 1/128 - 1/350 double kit!


hi,
what would be the actual dia. of a J-2 in 1/350 scale please (??)
TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Richard Baker said:


> I am selling some of them, but to take care of Doctors bills and keep the lights on...


hi,
do you have a list, & $$, of the models you are selling (??)
TY
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*models*

I would be interested to see what you have for sale.....


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Preparing to get the new list up on eBay this week- I was hoping this site would have reverted back to the old way of posting things for sale (without that Panjo garbage) by now.
I do not want to hijack this thread, I will post something elsewhere soon!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bubba 123 said:


> hi,
> what would be the actual dia. of a J-2 in 1/350 scale please (??)
> TY :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:



See the very first post, where Gary tells us it would be only 1.7 inches.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

John P said:


> See the very first post, where Gary tells us it would be only 1.7 inches.


The size of the Jupiter 2 in 1:350 scale depends upon *which* Jupiter 2 you're talking about. In 'The Derelict' they circled the alien ship in a J2 model that was scaled to a 50 ft ship, a model representing a 48 ft ship landed inside, and the actors exited a 43.5 ft full-size mock-up. For the rest of the series, a 47.5 ft Jupiter occupied their campsite. I made the Moebius J2 model a scale 52 ft in diameter so I could fit a full-scale upper deck inside.

For the Derelict kit I selected a 50 ft diameter J2 so it would be in proportion to the big alien ship.

Gary


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's even more convoluted than _most_ SF ship sizing!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> That's even more convoluted than _most_ SF ship sizing!


I didn't even mention the other models or the full-size version of the Gemini 12, or the unfilmed 10 ft J2 model!

Gary


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Gary K said:


> I didn't even mention the other models or the full-size version of the Gemini 12, or the unfilmed 10 ft J2 model!
> 
> Gary


Always wondered what use that 10' Jupiter 2 was intended for...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> Always wondered what use that 10' Jupiter 2 was intended for...


A scene that was dropped from the script, "There Were Giants in the Earth", when a Cyclops chased Dr. Smith back to the Jupiter 2 and the Robot shocks him. It was in scale, for the most part with Lamar Lundy and the Chariot miniature. It was supposed to have an opening Chariot ramp, it may have been planned to use, showing the Chariot drive out of the Jupiter 2. Just stuff I have heard over the years, could be wrong.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Interesting!- so the Cyclops would also be in scale with it so he could chase the Chariot and then bang on the ship?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> Interesting!- so the Cyclops would also be in scale with it so he could chase the Chariot and then bang on the ship?


I imagine it was the same Chariot he threw the boulders at, but yes, the three of them were roughly to scale. Again, from what I have heard.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

RSN said:


> A scene that was dropped from the script, "There Were Giants in the Earth", when a Cyclops chased Dr. Smith back to the Jupiter 2 and the Robot shocks him. It was in scale, for the most part with Lamar Lundy and the Chariot miniature. It was supposed to have an opening Chariot ramp, it may have been planned to use, showing the Chariot drive out of the Jupiter 2. Just stuff I have heard over the years, could be wrong.



This is what I imagined something like that would look like :wave:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That would have been a cool scene!


----------

